# Where to find computer workstation plans



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I have looked around the www but I am having trouble finding plans for computer desk. I haven't really found anything that catches my eye. My son has been asking to do a project and I was thinking of a nice looking desk out of red oak. Something like the pic would be great. Thanks, Steven


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Link below is to Woodcraft where I get a lot of my supplies.. Usually very nice stuff. Doesn't seem to compare with the beatiful desk you have in your pix.. If that is what you are shooting for..you must have one heck of a fine woodworking shop and skills... 
Sure others will come up with some sources soon here on your thread...
Keep us posted on progress when you settle in on one......(with pix..LOL)

http://www.woodcraft.com/Category/2081492/Computer-Desk-Plans.aspx


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Actually, I don't have a hi tech wood shop. I have a small table saw, mitre saw, and circular saw. I'll probably have to invest in a router if I try and tackle this project. Thanks, Steven


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I've bought a few computer desks for my office folks at Office Depot over the years...and putting them together is enough of a job for me. LOL.. Nice looking stuff after you finish though.. That pix you posted shows some heavy woodworking .. Good luck...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, I have looked that computer desk over a few times and it's very nice but...I don't see a computer LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Get with the program, Bill...LOL... Look at that monitor...I bought a Dell for the office a few years back that looked just like that..All the 'guts' of the puter were in the back of the screen.. Pretty slick looking computer...but wasn't worth a damm... Crashed and burned in about six months...but it WAS PRETTY.....while it lasted....:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL I'm still in the towers. My Dell GX260 might be old but it runs well. Only thing I have added is a second hard drive (from the computer it replaced) and RAM. My monitor is a Compaq MV900. I use Altec Lancing speakers.

I keep the main hard drive clean running winxp pro. I use the second as a storage and testing (different Linux Distros ect) When the day comes that winxp is no longer able to run online, then I guess I will go full Linux for it because I doubt it will run anything newer because of the ram limits.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

bill said:


> Ok, I have looked that computer desk over a few times and it's very nice but...I don't see a computer LOL


I've been looking at the drawer on the right. I'm thinking you could put a stationary bottom on half of the space to place a tower and the other half could be used as drawers when pulled out as in the picture. To me, it looks like the CD racks are only 1/2 way across. You guys are starting to scare me on this project. Maybe I should stick to the tinker toys. Thanks, Steven


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I was leaning to the bottom right drawer because it looks like the CD's are sitting on something. If that's the case, it would be difficult to use any media (CD/DVD/USB).

Another thing is I use a mouse and don't see one. I have seen them on the same drawer the keyboard is stored but you have to pull them out somehow and deal with a wire unless it's wireless.

Still a beautiful desk and would be great with some mods in planning.


----------

